# My little shelter friend: "Harley"



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Goodbye is never easy. I will miss you Harley. You had such a good heart. 
I'm sorry you landed in a corrupt shelter and had a horrible first 6 years of life.  

I've known you for a little over a year. I'm sorry i couldn't save you. 
You will be missed by me. Glad we could share your second to last day with moment of kisses, scratches and 1/2 pounds of roast beef. aw:

This photo has the best memories


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh no! What happened?


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I guess he was getting aggressive towards some people. But i would say, not doing anything with him and keeping him in a kennel for months wouldn't help that aggression..  Poor guy. 
My heart hurts so much, i feel so bad i couldn't take him.. I read him well he was always super sweet, willing to please and learn, attentive, they were doing all the wrong things, he was not nearly that bad when he first came in, hardly a lick of aggression, just cautious and thats because of his background- and even than, usually perfectly fine with everybody.. and the staff is not educated enough on dog behavior and meetings with strangers- i would know because i use to work there and saw it all first hand..


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Sometimes all we can do is mourn them. Such a waste, but at least he had someone to do that for him.
Sheilah


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Ya.. I am glad that i could. Gonna miss that guy.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

It breaks my heart to read this. It is even harder when there is a name and personality to the picture It makes me dislike humans more. These dogs are put in a kennel and the confusion they feel must be overwhelming. The shelter can only do so much, because people just think dogs are disposable. Just sickening.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm starting to realize more and more each time I volunteer at the shelter that most of the people (staff) are there because it's a job. Also, most of the volunteers are there because they can say they're doing community service. I don't see many, if any, that are there because they actually love dogs and want to work with them and be around them. So I'm confused as to why they picked a shelter to donate their time to, when there are plenty of other volunteer opportunities elsewhere. Don't get me wrong, there are some people who seem to care for the dogs, and I'm sure the staff might have originally joined because they wanted to help, but I'm not sure if that got lost over time.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

counter said:


> I'm starting to realize more and more each time I volunteer at the shelter that most of the people (staff) are there because it's a job. Also, most of the volunteers are there because they can say they're doing community service. I don't see many, if any, that are there because they actually love dogs and want to work with them and be around them. So I'm confused as to why they picked a shelter to donate their time to, when there are plenty of other volunteer opportunities elsewhere. Don't get me wrong, there are some people who seem to care for the dogs, and I'm sure the staff might have originally joined because they wanted to help, but I'm not sure if that got lost over time.


From what I understand from talking to people that are involved at shelters for a long time, is that they have to turn off the part that cares. It's the only way they can keep going. They see it all and have to find a way to cope or they just can't do it. They realize they can't change the world or save them all and it's heart breaking. It's easier for me to understand then to try to explain it. They aren't heartless or uncaring, they are just tired. Tired of seeing the abuse, negligence, and death.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

llombardo said:


> From what I understand from talking to people that are involved at shelters for a long time, is that they have to turn off the part that cares. It's the only way they can keep going. They see it all and have to find a way to cope or they just can't do it. They realize they can't change the world or save them all and it's heart breaking. It's easier for me to understand then to try to explain it. They aren't heartless or uncaring, they are just tired. Tired of seeing the abuse, negligence, and death.


So I guess I'm referring more to watching people drag dogs back into their kennels, with the leashes attached to a martingale, and I'm sure the dog is not happy as it tightens down. Usually the people aren't even paying attention to what they're doing, with the dog behind them as they move forward into the kennel. I've also watched as people walk passed a dog with its head stuck between the pole attachment and the gate, and it couldn't get it unstuck. So after watching people leaving the dog there in turmoil, I was able to gently unstick his head. These dogs have already been through so much trauma and abuse, and now they are in shelters scared and surrounded by strangers and strange sounds, not knowing what's to become of them. The least I can do is try to remind or reassure them that not all humans are bad like their previous owners. I've noticed that, instead of placing things gently into their kennels, toys and food-stuffed frozen Kongs are thrown over the gate, sometimes at the dogs, as the human isn't even looking at where the dog is or where they're throwing the objects. These dogs have been through too much. They don't need things thrown at them. They're scared. I try to tell myself that these humans have a lot to do, they're very busy, and maybe they don't have the time to be calm and relaxed and rehabilitate the dogs with their every move and action. So instead, since I'm just a volunteer and can ultimately do whatever I want, I try to be that person for the dogs. Very calm, gentle, loving, no sudden sounds or movements, quiet voice, so on and so forth. Maybe it's just me. I try to put myself in their (the dogs) shoes and think and feel what they're thinking and feeling "in prison" after leaving h*ll.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

counter said:


> So I guess I'm referring more to watching people drag dogs back into their kennels, with the leashes attached to a martingale, and I'm sure the dog is not happy as it tightens down. Usually the people aren't even paying attention to what they're doing, with the dog behind them as they move forward into the kennel. I've also watched as people walk passed a dog with its head stuck between the pole attachment and the gate, and it couldn't get it unstuck. So after watching people leaving the dog there in turmoil, I was able to gently unstick his head. These dogs have already been through so much trauma and abuse, and now they are in shelters scared and surrounded by strangers and strange sounds, not knowing what's to become of them. The least I can do is try to remind or reassure them that not all humans are bad like their previous owners. I've noticed that, instead of placing things gently into their kennels, toys and food-stuffed frozen Kongs are thrown over the gate, sometimes at the dogs, as the human isn't even looking at where the dog is or where they're throwing the objects. These dogs have been through too much. They don't need things thrown at them. They're scared. I try to tell myself that these humans have a lot to do, they're very busy, and maybe they don't have the time to be calm and relaxed and rehabilitate the dogs with their every move and action. So instead, since I'm just a volunteer and can ultimately do whatever I want, I try to be that person for the dogs. Very calm, gentle, loving, no sudden sounds or movements, quiet voice, so on and so forth. Maybe it's just me. I try to put myself in their (the dogs) shoes and think and feel what they're thinking and feeling "in prison" after leaving h*ll.


Well that doesn't sound good I personally could never volunteer at a shelter, I couldn't take it, mentally or emotionally. Every single person that gives up a dog should be given a tour of the shelter and made to volunteer or a couple weeks as a donation to the shelter for bringing their pet there. I watched someone bring in a rambunctious young golden retriever because it jumps on people. I regret not pulling those people outside and taking that dog. I was at the shelter once visiting around the holidays, something I try to do every year, I spend time with each dog, even if it's through the kennel and one dog was having a seizure. I went to tell someone and was told that try were closing for dinner for a half hour and they would check it out. I waited the half hour in the parking lot and when I went back in the dog was in still in bad shape. I said screw it, opened the kennel and sat down in the kennel with that dog, petting him, talking to him, and calming him down. No one ever cared enough. That was one shelter though. The other shelter where I have gotten a few of mine, they have pretty good volunteers and FB groups promoting dogs to get them out. Both Misty and Midnite(my dogs) were volunteer favorites. Both are black dogs and not as likely to be adopted, but both have the greatest temperaments. Volunteers were happy to see them leave.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I agree with both you for the most part..

The part that kills me.. Is that this shelter is in the second to least populated state in the US, in the NorthEast. It has so much support from the community the surrender and strays that come in are limited- to the point where sometimes they were able to take in some dogs/cats from other shelters. We also sometimes "trade" dogs and cats with other shelters. 
The community has no idea what is going on in there. And they publicize only the positive highlights- keeping the public in the dark on the euthanasias. We all know it happens. You cannot save them all. 
Some shelters get overwhelming amount of strays and surrenders.. At least, they release the kill list to the public. This shelter does not. I couldn't take Harley, not because i didnt want him or because he isn't a dog easily workable with his behavioral problems.. (getting him out of there would get rid of the severity and half of the problems alone) But because i dont think i have the money and i dont have the living circumstance to take on another dog, i would get kicked out. And be on the streets with two dogs.. 

After working in that shelter, i realized how much the staff and volunteers look the other way, i even found myself doing that. Even the most compassionate staff do it and try and rationalize things- and listen to the words that flow so beautifully through the mouths of the management. I couldn't take the propaganda and the bipolar decisions and irrational spur of the moment decisions made by the higher ups on the euthanasias and management of the shelter animals. I had to leave.

I know of a handful of people who left for the same reasons staff and volunteer.

And i know a dog trainer volunteer who is there still, she says its for the dogs and that is the only reason she keeps going back. 
I only regret not doing more for Harley.


----------

